# Queen Charlotte's Hospital V The Portland



## LouiseSarah (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, I have chosen Queen Charlotte's Hospital (private) over Portland as I thought being attached to a main hospital would be safer. I have just had my nuchal scan there and they take a week to get your results back to you if you have the combined test and if you have the integrated test you dont get the result for 4 weeks. Because of this I went to the Fetal Medical Centre on Harley Street, which gave me a much more indepth scan and the results on the same day (so I have had to pay twice!) It has now made me question whether Queen Charlotte's is in fact the best place to have my baby. Surely if they are one of the best they would get your results back to you on the same day as everyone else I have spoken to seems to have got and also give a better more indepth scan? Would I be better off at the Portland?  Please advise.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

Boards for London http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

